
Alfred Brendel, a great pianist, is also a great writer - smollett
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2018/08/the-writer-who-makes-perfect-sense-of-classical-music/566039/
======
lavrov
The emphasis on humor in Mozart and Beethoven is interesting, particularly
since it seems almost absent in the later Sonatas. I remember hearing Martha
Argerich note that it's present in early Beethoven, and then disappears in
Chopin and Liszt, and then reappears a bit in Ravel, but truly with the
Russians. I would be interested in whether Brendel distinguishes between the
ironic humor (Mediant vs Dominant) and any other types.

